# Spring Data: Multiple representations of the same entity



## lam_tr (28. Nov 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei ein eigenes Ticket System zu schreiben und habe bei Modellierung der Anwendung habe ein Problem, vermutlich habe ich etwas falsch parametrisiert. Ich zeige euch schon mal meine Klassen:


```
@Entity
public class JiraTicket {

     @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.AUTO)
    @Column(name = "TICKET_ID", columnDefinition = "BIGINT")
    private long id;

   @ManyToMany(fetch = FetchType.LAZY,
            cascade = {
                CascadeType.PERSIST,
                CascadeType.MERGE
            })
    @JoinTable(name = "TICKET_MEMBERS",
            joinColumns = { @JoinColumn(name = "TICKET_ID") },
            inverseJoinColumns = { @JoinColumn(name = "USER_ID") })
    private Set<User> members = new HashSet<>();
 
    @ManyToMany(fetch = FetchType.LAZY,
            cascade = {
                CascadeType.PERSIST,
                CascadeType.MERGE
            })
    @JoinTable(name = "TICKET_WATCHERS",
            joinColumns = { @JoinColumn(name = "TICKET_ID") },
            inverseJoinColumns = { @JoinColumn(name = "USER_ID") })
    private Set<User> watchers = new HashSet<>();

// Konstruktor, Getter, Setter weggelassen sowie unnötige Felder zur besseren Veranschaulichung
}
```

Ein Ticket hat in dem Fall eine Reihe von User die das Ticket beobachten und das Ticket hat in dem Fall eine Liste von Teilnehmer. Es ist ähnlich wie bei JIRA modelliert.

Die User Klasse hat an sich keine Besonderheiten, also keine Referenzierungen

```
class User{

@Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.IDENTITY)
    @Column(name = "USER_ID", nullable = false, columnDefinition = "BIGINT")
    private Long id;

    @Column(nullable = false)
    private String name;

    @Column(nullable = false)
    private String forename;

    @Column(nullable = false)
    private String shortname;
}
```

Beim Ausführen der Spring Boot Anwendung bekomme ich diese Exception


```
Caused by: org.springframework.dao.InvalidDataAccessApiUsageException: Multiple representations of the same entity [de.ticket.system.model.User#39] are being merged. Detached: [de.ticket.system.model.User@2c3c7077]; Detached: [de.ticket.system.model.User@6c842755];
```

An sich will ich nur eine Fremdtabelle haben die Referenzierungen zwischen Ticket und Users enthalten.

Was mache ich an der Stelle falsch oder unschön?

Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.

Vielen Dank schonmal

lam

Nachtrag: Wenn ich bei members und watchers den CascadeType.Merge entferne, bekomme ich diese Caused by: org.h2.jdbc.JdbcSQLException: Referentielle Integrität verletzt:.

Also allgemein habe ich das noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## mihe7 (28. Nov 2018)

Hast Du in Klasse User hashCode und equals überschrieben?


----------



## lam_tr (29. Nov 2018)

Hallo mihe7,

ja das habe ich auch schon versucht, leider gleiches Problem.

Grüße
lam


----------



## mihe7 (29. Nov 2018)

lam_tr hat gesagt.:


> ja das habe ich auch schon versucht


Ja, wie sieht der Code aus?


----------



## lam_tr (29. Nov 2018)

ich habe an der Stelle einfach die Autogenerierung von Eclipse benutzt


```
@Override
   public int hashCode() {
       final int prime = 31;
       int result = 1;
       result = prime * result + ((birthday == null) ? 0 : birthday.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((country == null) ? 0 : country.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((createdOn == null) ? 0 : createdOn.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((email == null) ? 0 : email.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((forename == null) ? 0 : forename.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((gender == null) ? 0 : gender.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((id == null) ? 0 : id.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((name == null) ? 0 : name.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((shortname == null) ? 0 : shortname.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + status;
       result = prime * result + ((street == null) ? 0 : street.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((updatedOn == null) ? 0 : updatedOn.hashCode());
       result = prime * result + ((zip == null) ? 0 : zip.hashCode());
       return result;
   }

   @Override
   public boolean equals(Object obj) {
       if (this == obj)
           return true;
       if (obj == null)
           return false;
       if (getClass() != obj.getClass())
           return false;
       User other = (User) obj;
       if (birthday == null) {
           if (other.birthday != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!birthday.equals(other.birthday))
           return false;
       if (country == null) {
           if (other.country != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!country.equals(other.country))
           return false;
       if (createdOn == null) {
           if (other.createdOn != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!createdOn.equals(other.createdOn))
           return false;
       if (email == null) {
           if (other.email != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!email.equals(other.email))
           return false;
       if (forename == null) {
           if (other.forename != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!forename.equals(other.forename))
           return false;
       if (gender == null) {
           if (other.gender != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!gender.equals(other.gender))
           return false;
       if (id == null) {
           if (other.id != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!id.equals(other.id))
           return false;
       if (name == null) {
           if (other.name != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!name.equals(other.name))
           return false;
       if (shortname == null) {
           if (other.shortname != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!shortname.equals(other.shortname))
           return false;
       if (status != other.status)
           return false;
       if (street == null) {
           if (other.street != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!street.equals(other.street))
           return false;
       if (updatedOn == null) {
           if (other.updatedOn != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!updatedOn.equals(other.updatedOn))
           return false;
       if (zip == null) {
           if (other.zip != null)
               return false;
       } else if (!zip.equals(other.zip))
           return false;
       return true;
   }
```


----------



## mihe7 (29. Nov 2018)

Das funktioniert nicht. Du musst abprüfen, ob id != null gilt. Falls ja, darf sowohl in equals als auch in hashCode nur die ID eine Rolle spielen.

Hintergrund ist, dass für das HashSet der hashCode() relevant ist, für die DB dagegen die ID. Daher kann Dein HashSet zwei Objekte mit der selben DB-ID enthalten.


----------



## lam_tr (29. Nov 2018)

meinst du so:

```
@Override
    public int hashCode() {
        if (id!=null) {
            return id.hashCode();
        }
        return super.hashCode();
    }

    @Override
    public boolean equals(Object obj) {
        User other = (User) obj;
        if (id != null) {
            if (other.id != null)
                return id==other.id;
        } 
        return true;
    }
```


----------



## mihe7 (29. Nov 2018)

```
@Override
public boolean equals(Object obj) {
    if (obj == null || obj == this || !(obj instanceof User)) {
        return obj == this;
    }
    User other = (User) obj;
    if (this.id != null) {
        return Objects.equals(this.id, other.id);
    }

    return ...
    // wie auch immer Du Gleichheit zweier Benutzer
    // definierst, falls sie keine ID haben
}

@Override
public int hashCode() {
    if (id != null) {
        return id.hashCode();
    } else {
        // berechne den Hash, so dass
        // er der oben definierten Gleichheit
        // genügt.
    }
}
```


----------



## lam_tr (29. Nov 2018)

ok nächstes Exception

was bedeutet das denn?


```
JdbcSQLException: Referentielle Integrität verletzt: "FK5G3E03L2CXL9GXTOKP0BNJM74: PUBLIC.TICKET_MEMBERS FOREIGN KEY(TICKET_ID) REFERENCES PUBLIC.TICKET(TICKET_ID) (191)"
Referential integrity constraint violation: "FK5G3E03L2CXL9GXTOKP0BNJM74: PUBLIC.TICKET_MEMBERS FOREIGN KEY(TICKET_ID) REFERENCES PUBLIC.TICKET(TICKET_ID) (191)"; SQL statement:
```

Ich habe in der User Klasse keine Referenzierung auf das Ticket. Ist das eventuell schon das Problem?


----------



## mihe7 (29. Nov 2018)

Hast Du im JiraTicket noch 

```
@ManyToMany(fetch = FetchType.LAZY,
            cascade = {
                CascadeType.PERSIST,
                CascadeType.MERGE
            })
```
stehen?

Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## lam_tr (29. Nov 2018)

Ja die cascade types habe ich noch gesetzt. CascadeType.All bringt an der Stelle auch nichts.


----------



## mihe7 (30. Nov 2018)

Sorry, hat ein wenig gedauert, bis ich dazu gekommen bin, den Spaß zu testen: funktioniert unter Payara Micro/JPA einwandfrei.


----------



## mihe7 (30. Nov 2018)

Entfernt (Doppelpost)


----------



## lam_tr (30. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, hat ein wenig gedauert, bis ich dazu gekommen bin, den Spaß zu testen: funktioniert unter Payara Micro/JPA einwandfrei.


Kannst du mir das freigeben was du getestet hast. Unglaublich 2 Uhr morgens. Vielen Dank!


----------



## mihe7 (30. Nov 2018)

lam_tr hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mir das freigeben was du getestet hast.


Klar. Ist halt Flickwerk, aber den Zweck erfüllt es 

Der Connection Pool wird über src/main/webapp/WEB-INF/glassfish-resources.xml konfiguriert. Die Config ist aktuell für MySQL, musst Du für H2 halt entsprechend anpassen, wenn Du es laufen lassen willst.

Bauen und ausführen mit

```
mvn package
java -jar payara-micro.jar --deploy target/jpa.war --addJars jdbc-treiber.jar
```

Es gibt dann einen Satz von REST-Endpoints, die man mit curl ansprechen kann.

```
# Ticket inkl. 2 Benutzer (U1, U2) anlegen
# Der Location-Header in der Response liefert die URL
# zum angelegten Ticket
curl -i -XPOST http://localhost:8080/jpa/resources/tickets

# Ticket mit {id} abrufen
curl -i http://localhost:8080/jpa/resources/tickets/{id}

# Alle Tickets abrufen
curl -i http://localhost:8080/jpa/resources/tickets

# Neuen(!) Benutzer mit {name} zum Ticket {id} hinzufügen
curl -i -XPOST http://localhost:8080/jpa/resources/tickets/{id}/{name}
```

Viel Spaß


----------

